# W0rm [email protected]



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

With a full moon next week and the weather subsiding (fingers crossed) what are the chances of a [email protected]?
Might try it if there is a chance.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Top secret information not found on the internet.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Just go


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing for sure....they won't hatch in your living room!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got 2 worm flys tied up just in case
but I live inland


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

permitchaser said:


> I've got 2 worm flys tied up just in case
> but I live *inland*


They don't hatch there either.....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> They don't hatch there either.....


wait, we've had lots of rain and the night crawlers and red wigglers are on my drive
no hatch...poo


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If anyone wants in let me know. We can flip the coin together.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

50/50


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Right place at the right time. But I think you already missed it.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Kinda what thought too when I saw the moon last night walking my dog.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like today was the day


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like I’m going to be fishing with Russ tomorrow. He had a cancellation.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Looks like I’m going to be fishing with Russ tomorrow. He had a cancellation.


Well?

 sorry, I got tha fever!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

bryson said:


> Well?
> 
> sorry, I got tha fever!


The w0rms were flowing and the tarpon were everywhere. Ended up getting 4 on fly and one on bait before the [email protected] The bigggest one I got to the boat was 110/120 which is by far my biggest one on fly. Pure insanity and a trip I will never forget.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> The worms were flowing and the tarpon were everywhere. Ended up getting 4 on fly and one on bait before the hatch. The bigggest one I got to the boat was 110/120 which is by far my biggest one on fly. Pure insanity and a trip I will never forget.


That's awesome -- thanks for the report!

I'm heading down soon, and may try a worm fly if I fish oceanside, or very near the bridges.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome video str8-six! Curious how the Behemoth handled that big girl and what rod you had it on? I have a 9/10 that I have as a back up reel for my 10wt right now but thinking it holds enough to just throw it on a 12wt if I find some extra cash one of these days to expand my quiver. Thanks!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Colby0303 said:


> Awesome video str8-six! Curious how the Behemoth handled that big girl and what rod you had it on? I have a 9/10 that I have as a back up reel for my 10wt right now but thinking it holds enough to just throw it on a 12wt if I find some extra cash one of these days to expand my quiver. Thanks!


The behemoth worked flawlessly and is amazing for what it cost. Faught two fish on the nautilus and two on the Behemoth. Couldn’t really notice a difference in the drag smoothness except that the nautilus makes some noise while behemoth doesn’t. I have it on a Scott Tidal 12wt.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> The behemoth worked flawlessly and is amazing for what you pay. Faught two fish on the nautilus and two on the Behemoth. Couldn’t really notice a difference in the drag smoothness except that the nautilus makes some noise while behemoth doesn’t. I have it on a Scott Tidal 12wt. What’s nice about the behemoth is that I can justify putting it on a 13/14wt with its 30lb max drag. Next year I will probably buy a broom stick 13/14 just for the hatch. The hatch only last so long and it’s not like you are casting far or casting that much. Your rod is bent most of the time.


Well that's good to know thanks! I actually have a Scott Tidal 10wt that had the Behemoth on it for a while until I saved enough pennies for a Lamson Litespeed 4 that has been great on sub 100# fish. I just think that rod doesn't have enough to it if I ever manage to stick a big one so flirting with the idea of picking up a 12wt and tossing the Behemoth on it.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

bryson said:


> That's awesome -- thanks for the report
> 
> I'm heading down soon, and may try a worm fly if I fish oceanside, or very near the bridges.


you going down with the Chucktown crew?i


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> you going down with the Chucktown crew?i


I'm going down with *a* Chucktown crew, just not sure if it's the same one you mean 

I go with a few guys I grew up fishing with -- Creighton, Lucas, and John. We drag a couple boats down each year for a week, usually in June.

Watching that video got me amped up all over again! Can't imagine putting that many in the air in such a short time frame. @Str8-Six that's a trip to remember for sure!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


>


Love that United Fly Microskiff Low Life shirt!!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Love that United Fly Microskiff Low Life shirt!!


That shirt definitely has good tarpon Juju.


----------

